

10 centuries in 5 minutes (video) - davidedicillo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrZvn1qckIs

======
pontifier
The most interesting region to me is what turned out to be Germany. At around
2 minutes (around 1400ad I guess)the whole region there seems to go
unstable...

